# ISO spicy creole sauce



## BadCook (Apr 18, 2013)

Anyone have a recipe for a spicy red sauce like you get at Chili's or Fridays restaurants.  They usually serve it over fettuccine.  They call it a creole sauce.  I'm looking for a basic recipe with no shellfish.

Thanks.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 18, 2013)

I can't copy from his book, but here is a link. This is very spicy.

Creole Sauce, Paul Prudhomme's Recipe


----------



## giggler (Apr 21, 2013)

this a very exotic rec. for Creole Sauce..

Shrimp Creole

I make mine very simple.

Just sautee onion and bell pepper in veg oil,

add diced tomatoes, and thyme..

 add any meat you like..

or serve on top of some thing..

I've never served it on noodles, always rice...

spicy is to add Cayan Pepper

Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 21, 2013)

CraigC said:


> I can't copy from his book, but here is a link. This is very spicy.
> 
> Creole Sauce, Paul Prudhomme's Recipe




This is a very good recipe.  I use it when I make Creole sauce to accompany jambalaya.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 21, 2013)

I agree, Paul Prudhomme's recipe is excellent and worth the time. If you want to make this recipe and save some time, you can use a pre-packaged Creole seasoning mix (I've used Tony Chachere's) instead of the seasoning mix in the recipe. However, since most contain a lot of salt, use low sodium tomato sauce, diced tomatoes, and chicken stock to compensate. If it needs more salt at the end, you can always add it.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 22, 2013)

He also has a recipe using his commercial spice blends, but you know what that cost would be compared to making the blends from scratch.


----------

